# Why Philippines?



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

English is part of the schooling here and 99% of anything that is readable is in English.

The exchange rate is at an average of 40-1...

Cost of living is generally very cheap.

Over all, the people here are beautiful and humble. 

ADVICE...

Do-not get into a relationship with a Pinay if you will not accept her Family bond. It is as important to them as life and death.

I will beat Gene to this point....Come here and stay for at leat 6 months and see if it is really what you want..

An Australia last June 2011 met his girl on the internet and and in Sept. he moved to Ipil north of Zamboanga City and married his girl. 6 weeks later in October he was kidnapped and until now is still in the hands of these people. 

He did not do his home work..regards


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*You Beat Me To The Punch*



seram said:


> English is part of the schooling here and 99% of anything that is readable is in English.
> 
> The exchange rate is at an average of 40-1...
> 
> ...


You sly dog--you took the words right outa my mouth-er-ahh-keyboard that is:tongue1:.
But as usual, you are 100% correct in your assessment and advise. This really is a great country to live in as far as I'm concerned and would NEVER return to living in the states. But using extreme caution and doing lots of study and spending time here before any move will help you to live the life you want and enjoy it. And most importantly, hopefully save your skin by not making bad mistakes in judgment...

Gene


----------



## Bluesdude (Jun 30, 2012)

I was stationed in Subic at Cubic Pt. from 1986-1990. I was a U.S. Navy photographer and aircrewman and I met a my wife while stationed there and we lived in Barrio Barretto. We visited every so often and still love it there. We have a great family there and a hectare of beach with a small cinder finder block house. 

We plan to retire there in about 4 years. Overall I love the people and atmosphere of the Philippines, our little place on the beach, the sunsets, and kayaking. I can't wait to travel throughout the islands and Asia with my beautiful wife and camera. 

I've spent enough time there to know things aren't perfect there but the good definitely outweighs the bad. See you lucky expats in about 4 years.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Good to have you here in the site. Know exactly what you mean. I lived just north of you in the Grand Island/Columbus NE area and bailed outa there in 2003. Still here, married and love it in the islands! Can't imagine ever going back. The area where you are going to move is still a great place. The old base as you probably know is still in fairly good shape with new businesses and even a shopping mall now on base. Plus a new highway, it takes only about 30 minutes to get over to Angeles for more malls and good restaurants.

Gene


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

pancham said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been reading some posts here and have observed that most expats who post threads are married to Filipinas and are thinking or have retired in the Philippines - Why?


++


The other place I would seriously consider is Ecuador. The language problem would mean learning Spanish or missing out on much of what Ecuador has to offer. Although not as inexpensive as the Philippines, it is the manana life style on $1,000 a month for Andes living. This is temperatures up to 75 in the daytime and down to 50 at night, or beaches with typical tropical weather. Very little extreme weather, no typhoons or hurricanes, a wet season and a dry season. I would suggest checking out International Living magazine to get a better idea. This month also has a story about a man who retired to Cebu in the Philippines.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

If I was not married and with what I know now, I would consider Panama to retire. It is close to my family in the US and dollars can be spent there. Do not get me wrong, I still love the Philippines.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Even with the bad reputation from the past, Colombia is getting to be a place of choice for expat retirees; same with Peru and even Belize. South America really does have a lot to offer.


----------



## pkellyuk (Mar 14, 2011)

the thing that worries me about the Philippines is temptation.. most of the girls there are extremely attractive / liberated and we all know how some prefer foreign gentlemen.
Even the most faithful and level headed family guys i know have been tempted at one time or another.

being from UK i would just retire to spain in i wanted sun. now the euro is wrecking their economy some property dealers and doing buy one get one free on houses!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Married Life*



pkellyuk said:


> the thing that worries me about the Philippines is temptation.. most of the girls there are extremely attractive / liberated and we all know how some prefer foreign gentlemen.
> Even the most faithful and level headed family guys i know have been tempted at one time or another.
> 
> being from UK i would just retire to spain in i wanted sun. now the euro is wrecking their economy some property dealers and doing buy one get one free on houses!


I've seen many guys ruin their marriage by doing wrong things here in paradise, but I feel that if a person is happily married and committed to their marriage, location will not or should not make a difference. We have been living within a 20 minute ride of Angeles City/Balibago for over nine years and can honestly say that I've not been tempted in all that time. 
If married to the right one, being faithful is not an effort, it simply comes naturally. Choose your love and love (only) your choice:hug:...


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

pancham said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been reading some posts here and have observed that most expats who post threads are married to Filipinas and are thinking or have retired in the Philippines - Why?


I am a Filipina, married to a Brit and lived around Asia until settling down in the UK. My husband and I have decided not to retire in the 'Pines at all. Would rather retire in Thailand as corruption is 'set' or 'scaled' unlike the 'Pines where it keeps on going up! And the other thing I can't stand is the attitude of my fellow countrymen just because I am married to a white guy! Attitude is I know similar in other Asian countries but not as bad as when I go home


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

rj.uk said:


> I am a Filipina, married to a Brit and lived around Asia until settling down in the UK. My husband and I have decided not to retire in the 'Pines at all. Would rather retire in Thailand as corruption is 'set' or 'scaled' unlike the 'Pines where it keeps on going up! And the other thing I can't stand is the attitude of my fellow countrymen just because I am married to a white guy! Attitude is I know similar in other Asian countries but not as bad as when I go home


Just curious, please explain the 'attitude 'you're seeing.


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

HVACman said:


> Just curious, please explain the 'attitude 'you're seeing.


My husband and I are of a similar age and they can't understand why I married him or will not believe that we are married! The first question that a Filipina asked me was how old my husband was. And my son who grew up here and who looks more like me was given a hard time as he couldn't speak the language. Don't get me wrong love the 'Pines and my family but will not retire there. Do get the same reaction in other Asian countries but once they know I am not from their country it's fine.


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

rj.uk said:


> My husband and I are of a similar age and they can't understand why I married him or will not believe that we are married! The first question that a Filipina asked me was how old my husband was. And my son who grew up here and who looks more like me was given a hard time as he couldn't speak the language. Don't get me wrong love the 'Pines and my family but will not retire there. Do get the same reaction in other Asian countries but once they know I am not from their country it's fine.


I am 5 years older than my Filipina wife and get asked the same questions, especially since I am kalbo (bald). Most family and friends are happy that we visit them, and although not wealthy by USA standards, throw parties and do little things to help them. I have seen some hints of jealousy, but most would rather befriend their perception of rich and generous people.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Problems*



Mug said:


> I am 5 years older than my Filipina wife and get asked the same questions, especially since I am kalbo (bald). Most family and friends are happy that we visit them, and although not wealthy by USA standards, throw parties and do little things to help them. I have seen some hints of jealousy, but most would rather befriend their perception of rich and generous people.


I don't know guys (and gals), My wife and I decided to just live here in the islands rather than go live in the US. We have been married going on 10 years now and have never experienced problems as you all mention. Maybe we have just been lucky, but we are both still glad we decided to make the Philippines our home.

Gene


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

Mug said:


> I am 5 years older than my Filipina wife and get asked the same questions, especially since I am kalbo (bald). Most family and friends are happy that we visit them, and although not wealthy by USA standards, throw parties and do little things to help them. I have seen some hints of jealousy, but most would rather befriend their perception of rich and generous people.


So if I understand, the expectation is a younger woman with an older man... maybe 20 or more years difference? I know it's common, I just didin't know it was an expectation in some peoples eyes. I suppose that's understandable coming from an individual who is thinking about doing it or has thought about it in the past. I'm 5 years older than my filipina wife also, and I don't think she's experienced those questions ... yet. My guess would be that because she's college educated and (in an islanders eyes) become very americanized - doesn't look 'local' anymore. One example of that would be the question she HAS been asked more than a few times: 'Why are you so fat?' We don't take this as an insult at all as she's not overweight, but rather, not rail thin like most others here.

As far as 'hints of jealousy' I believe I have experienced it once that I know of, and maybe more that I didn't pick up on. One of my wives distant relatives was good enough to drive us around one day and I was innocently asking her about how I might purchase a good used car. (Yes, I know, but that's another subject) I had never met her before and we had only chatted for maybe an hour. Her response to my question was 'You're rich, just buy a new one'. I was a bit miffed at the response. After all, she didn't know the first thing about me or my financial situation. I also realized quickly just how true the storys are about 'rich' foreigners. After that I shut up and didn't ask her anymore questions.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Wrong Thinking On The Part Of Locals*



HVACman said:


> So if I understand, the expectation is a younger woman with an older man... maybe 20 or more years difference? I know it's common, I just didin't know it was an expectation in some peoples eyes. I suppose that's understandable coming from an individual who is thinking about doing it or has thought about it in the past. I'm 5 years older than my filipina wife also, and I don't think she's experienced those questions ... yet. My guess would be that because she's college educated and (in an islanders eyes) become very americanized - doesn't look 'local' anymore. One example of that would be the question she HAS been asked more than a few times: 'Why are you so fat?' We don't take this as an insult at all as she's not overweight, but rather, not rail thin like most others here.
> 
> As far as 'hints of jealousy' I believe I have experienced it once that I know of, and maybe more that I didn't pick up on. One of my wives distant relatives was good enough to drive us around one day and I was innocently asking her about how I might purchase a good used car. (Yes, I know, but that's another subject) I had never met her before and we had only chatted for maybe an hour. Her response to my question was 'You're rich, just buy a new one'. I was a bit miffed at the response. After all, she didn't know the first thing about me or my financial situation. I also realized quickly just how true the storys are about 'rich' foreigners. After that I shut up and didn't ask her anymore questions.


That hits the nail right on the head. Locals seem to live in an information vacuum and as such, most all "assume" that we are rich simply because we can afford to travel here to the Philippines or live here for our retirement. I don't suppose that opinion will ever change and is one reason we become a target for all types of crime. Scary if you actually think about it. Pays to be careful living here and hold most encounters with people as suspect until proven otherwise...


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> That hits the nail right on the head. Locals seem to live in an information vacuum and as such, most all "assume" that we are rich simply because we can afford to travel here to the Philippines or live here for our retirement. I don't suppose that opinion will ever change and is one reason we become a target for all types of crime. Scary if you actually think about it. Pays to be careful living here and hold most encounters with people as suspect until proven otherwise...


The Americans I know that retired in the Philippines all have income over $700 a month, making them rich by Philippine standards. That is more than twice as much as a school teacher earns in RP. If I could live in the USA and collect more than double a teacher's salary I would be living quite well. I found that what most Filipinos do not understand is how much more money is required to live in the USA. I cannot imagine living in the USA on $700/month, but it is easy in RP. I agree that expats will always be targets. "The rules of the road have been lodged, its only peoples' games that you got to dodge, but its alright ma I can make it" Bob Dylan.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Costs*



Mug said:


> The Americans I know that retired in the Philippines all have income over $700 a month, making them rich by Philippine standards. That is more than twice as much as a school teacher earns in RP. If I could live in the USA and collect more than double a teacher's salary I would be living quite well. I found that what most Filipinos do not understand is how much more money is required to live in the USA. I cannot imagine living in the USA on $700/month, but it is easy in RP. I agree that expats will always be targets. "The rules of the road have been lodged, its only peoples' games that you got to dodge, but its alright ma I can make it" Bob Dylan.


Yep, cost of living and even having or doing the extra things are much less here without a doubt.
Just for an example; My wife and I went to the mall close to Angeles City this weekend. No need to buy anything. Just went for fun. Well, the entire trip including gasoline, lunch while there, and even four bottles of Old Spice aftershave ended up costing us just under $8.00us dollars. Not bad at all I'd say and we were not trying to same money. 
I'd venture to guess that back in the States, just a lunch for the two of us at a fast food joint would cost about three times our total expense of the day here. 
Yep - much, much less here; and add on top of that the fact there is no snow here, not even a winter
--I'll stay right here:heh:...


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> I don't know guys (and gals), My wife and I decided to just live here in the islands rather than go live in the US. We have been married going on 10 years now and have never experienced problems as you all mention. Maybe we have just been lucky, but we are both still glad we decided to make the Philippines our home.
> 
> Gene


Gene, I don't see these questions as problems. I like to tell them our story of being pen pals for two years before we met. Most want to know if I have any friends or family members that would like to meet a Filipina. The jealousy comes in when, with 32 nieces and nephews, we cannot play matchmaker for all of them. My wife has 3 older brothers and three older sisters, so some of their grandchildren are already looking to get into the hunt. We have family all over the world, with nieces, nephews and cousins in Hong Kong, Taiwan, Hawaii, California, Georgia, Italy, UK, Dubai and Cyprus. Nice to have a place to stay for free in Hawaii. I know of two couples in the USA at the Fil-Am events where the husband is 23 years older than the wife, but in all other cases the difference is less than 10 years. Only a few are planning to retire in the Philippines, but the others have not crunched the numbers recently. My veterinarian friend claims when he retires to the Philippines he plans to put out a sign that reads: "Friends welcome any time, family by appointment only!" I think he is kidding about the sign, but it does express why some Americans do not want to live close to family in the Philippines. For us having family close by is much more positive than negative.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Gene and Viol said:


> Yep, cost of living and even having or doing the extra things are much less here without a doubt.
> Just for an example; My wife and I went to the mall close to Angeles City this weekend. No need to buy anything. Just went for fun. Well, the entire trip including gasoline, lunch while there, and even four bottles of Old Spice aftershave ended up costing us just under $8.00us dollars. Not bad at all I'd say and we were not trying to same money.
> I'd venture to guess that back in the States, just a lunch for the two of us at a fast food joint would cost about three times our total expense of the day here.
> Yep - much, much less here; and add on top of that the fact there is no snow here, not even a winter
> --I'll stay right here:heh:...


My wife and I are considering moving to the USA. My only consideration is better education and future for my daughter, I do prefer staying in the Philippines where we do not struggle financially. She is excited to get a job in the USA and send money to help her family. When I heard this I could not help smiling which anger her thinking I was against her helping. I tried to explain to her that the expenses are a lot higher in the USA and even with her working we would be able to buy less not more and it would be more difficult for her to send money to the Philippines.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

It is always difficult trying to get someone to understand the extreme cost of living vs. income back home in the US or any other 1st world country.
Why not have her try for a scholarship at BYU Hawaii? She can go to school and you can still live here in paradise...


----------



## Bluesdude (Jun 30, 2012)

My beautiful wife and I have been together for 27 years now. The first 5 we lived in Barrio Barretto just up the coast from Subic Bay Naval Station. While living in the Philippines, I grew to love her family and I'm so glad to have been able to start a relationship with them so long ago. After 5 years my wife and I left the Philippines. Since then, we've lived in the states and have worked and saved for retirement. Throughout the years we've been able to send $100 a month to help. We've gone back from time to time and always had a great time. In 2 or 3 years we plan to retire up the coast from SBMA on the beach where we have a small piece of property. Our family knows we'll be living on our savings and pension and that we plan to still make the same amount available for family but no more. How it's diveed up is not going to be my concern. We'll be giving it to my mother-in-law and letting her decide. I've made it clear that if my wife is getting stressed out by money requests, we'll be moving south to Palawan and all money will stop. They've never used us as an ATM so I'm hopeful. We'll see.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

_Do-not get into a relationship with a Pinay if you will not accept her Family bond. It is as important to them as life and death._

So true- the family bond is elastic too-usually covers extended family and their children, cousins' extended families and then their grandchildren etc. 

Our Californian co-worker realized the reality of Pinay family bonds. When his Pinay wife's relatives and children from other parts of US came over for their wedding, his wife assumed (correctly) that they will be staying at the newlywed's house after the event--and they stayed for a week!


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi rj.uk
It makes me sad that your fellow countrymen have a bad attitude. I live in Thailand married to a Thai. She is a school teacher and does not find there is an attitude problem with her fellow country men/women.


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

Dumbo said:


> Hi rj.uk
> It makes me sad that your fellow countrymen have a bad attitude. I live in Thailand married to a Thai. She is a school teacher and does not find there is an attitude problem with her fellow country men/women.


Shouldn't really bother what anyone says. If you are happy with your relationship then it's all the matter.- what everyone thinks should not matter. The " attitudes" issue could happen anywhere everywhere, and in anyway... I'm very glad that it has never happened to me. Mind you, you could experience those with anyone, and with anybody regardless..


----------



## Bluesdude (Jun 30, 2012)

Dumbo said:


> Hi rj.uk
> It makes me sad that your fellow countrymen have a bad attitude. I live in Thailand married to a Thai. She is a school teacher and does not find there is an attitude problem with her fellow country men/women.


I'm not sure who the above comment is meant for and I don't see where anyone on this thread said anything about anyone having a bad attitude. 

Most Filipinos have a strong commitment to family. That's one of the many great attributes of the culture. I respect my wife for wanting to help our family in the Philippines. I think it's important to discuss expectations before making a life long commitment. There has to be a balance so you don't adversely affect your children or your own standard of living to the point that it's unacceptable. As I said in my previous post, we've always sent $100 a month. What I didn't say is we've also helped when we could with educational expenses, bought a trike, paid some medical bills, and sent a lot of balikbayan boxes over the years. We feel it's been the right thing to do. Accept for 10 years when my wife was a stay-home mom raising our kids, my wife has worked and contributed financially. Incidently, I worked two jobs during her stay-home years so I went could afford to keep her at home with our kids. If you marry a Filipina you most likely will be expected to contribute to the well being of her family...how much is up to you and your wife.


----------



## Nile566 (May 2, 2014)

I know this is an old thread, but it's relevant to my recent visit to PI just over one month ago. 

Although I am not Filipino, and although my body structure is different to that of the average Filipino, I often get confused as one, possibly due to my complexion. I was often spoken to in Tagalog most everywhere we went during our March 2014 PI visit. 

Compared to most, it seems like my fiancé's family is moderate in size and they appear to be finacially stable thus in no need of remitences from us. 

Lastly, although she looks much younger than me, there are no age issues between us or her family. 

The one issue that does disturb me is her family's insistance that we marry like yesterday! This topic has placed me in a position where I've been forced to respond "_standoffishly"_ to some in her family. I've had to tell them that marriage is a personal decision between her and I, and no one else; that they will be duly notified as soon as we are married. 

To quote my Jewish commrades . . . Oy vey!* :doh:*


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Slighted by countrymen*



rj.uk said:


> I am a Filipina, married to a Brit and lived around Asia until settling down in the UK. My husband and I have decided not to retire in the 'Pines at all. Would rather retire in Thailand as corruption is 'set' or 'scaled' unlike the 'Pines where it keeps on going up! And the other thing I can't stand is the attitude of my fellow countrymen just because I am married to a white guy! Attitude is I know similar in other Asian countries but not as bad as when I go home


We had dinner (wife and kids) at a very nice spot along highway and everything picture perfect, mountains, rice fields real close by but after leaving this wonderful dinner my wife mentioned to me that the table next to us was talking in Tagalog about us, she said the men were wondering what and why my wife is with me when there are plenty of Philippine men to choose from, it's real here the more Tagalog I hear the less I want to hear it at times, many disparaging remarks also from those that don't face you and won't face you.

I've been told by the nice Philippine people here to disregard or don't let it bother you, I'm getting better at this and it's very good advice, going to look for a hat I seen another Philippine man wearing something about "haters" "you can't hurt me" or something like that, lol... so it's not just us, it seems to be a very bad pattern with some.


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

Most such men are envious of foreigners because the ones they see or meet are certainly in better economic shape, a huge advantage in third world countries. This will not change any time soon, and should be expected in similar places throughout the world. One of the reasons I have not learned Tagalog or Ilocano is to be able to smile and easily ignore such ideas, plus I never get involved in family squabbles. So far, so good.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Mug said:


> Most such men are envious of foreigners because the ones they see or meet are certainly in better economic shape, a huge advantage in third world countries. This will not change any time soon, and should be expected in similar places throughout the world.


Everywhere, to be fair. You turn up in a nice Jaguar into a rural town in West Virginia, New South Wales or Hälsingland and you'll become the topic of conversation and speculation.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> "she said the men were wondering what and why my wife is with me when there are plenty of Philippine men to choose from",.


Your wife should have turned around to the men and said I just married him for the good sex.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*My wife*



Gary D said:


> Your wife should have turned around to the men and said I just married him for the good sex.


LOL... usually my wife won't let anything go but it was such a very beautiful day, wonderful view and it was family time, the food was terrific, she told later she wasn't gonna let anybody spoil it or gain attention from it.


----------



## vagabond54 (Sep 11, 2014)

Not doing our homework. Typical of USA citizens, including myself. Zamboanga is the area that was capturing and beheading foreigners about 10 years ago. It is STILL dangerous for foreigners to go there. Probably the worst city/area in the Philippines!


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

pkellyuk said:


> the thing that worries me about the Philippines is temptation.. most of the girls there are extremely attractive / liberated and we all know how some prefer foreign gentlemen.
> Even the most faithful and level headed family guys i know have been tempted at one time or another.
> 
> being from UK i would just retire to spain in i wanted sun. now the euro is wrecking their economy some property dealers and doing buy one get one free on houses!


Just remember, a lot of these so called "liberated girls" are actually very skilled predators and they know what they're doing. If one of these girls gets with you, knowing that you were already in a relationship with another filipina, then when the times comes, she will give you the "old heave ho" in exchange for a new guy with a fatter wallet! I've seen one such girl bleed two or three different guys at the same time, and laugh about it. Watch out, these kinda girls don't care about you, and they will bleed you dry, and then move on.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> We had dinner (wife and kids) at a very nice spot along highway and everything picture perfect, mountains, rice fields real close by but after leaving this wonderful dinner my wife mentioned to me that the table next to us was talking in Tagalog about us, she said the men were wondering what and why my wife is with me when there are plenty of Philippine men to choose from, it's real here the more Tagalog I hear the less I want to hear it at times, many disparaging remarks also from those that don't face you and won't face you.
> 
> I've been told by the nice Philippine people here to disregard or don't let it bother you, I'm getting better at this and it's very good advice, going to look for a hat I seen another Philippine man wearing something about "haters" "you can't hurt me" or something like that, lol... so it's not just us, it seems to be a very bad pattern with some.


Over the years a lot of my wife's female relatives have asked me to introduce them to friends of mine back in the states. I've asked a couple of them why they want to a marry a foreigner, and they have told me that many of the local men here are alcoholics, gamblers, womanizers (father children with mistresses), and that they do not like to work. At first I thought that this was a bit harsh, and that these women were just painting local men with a very broad brush. However, after getting to know quite a few people here, I have to say that their assessment is at least partially accurate. I know of a local husband and wife in their 30s, who have three children. The husband occasionally earns money by shuttling tourists around, but most of the time he is completely idle. His wife stays home, takes care of the kids, bakes hopia (which she sells) and does other things to earn money. The poor woman is completely ragged. Meanwhile her husband fathered a child with another woman, and his justification for doing so was that his wife allegedly can no longer give him children, due to an illness she had sometime ago. She looks at me longingly sometimes, but I would never in a million years get involved in situation like that, but I can now understand why many local woman want to marry a foreigner.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Maxx62 said:


> Over the years a lot of my wife's female relatives have asked me to introduce them to friends of mine back in the states. I've asked a couple of them why they want to a marry a foreigner, and they have told me that many of the local men here are alcoholics, gamblers, womanizers (father children with mistresses), and that they do not like to work. At first I thought that this was a bit harsh, and that these women were just painting local men with a very broad brush. However, after getting to know quite a few people here, I have to say that their assessment is at least partially accurate. I know of a local husband and wife in their 30s, who have three children. The husband occasionally earns money by shuttling tourists around, but most of the time he is completely idle. His wife stays home, takes care of the kids, bakes hopia (which she sells) and does other things to earn money. The poor woman is completely ragged. Meanwhile her husband fathered a child with another woman, and his justification for doing so was that his wife allegedly can no longer give him children, due to an illness she had sometime ago. She looks at me longingly sometimes, but I would never in a million years get involved in situation like that, but I can now understand why many local woman want to marry a foreigner.


What you say is true without a doubt. In the UK they have rugby. In the US we have baseball. All national hobbies. Here, the national pastime is drinking and have mistresses. It is common and pervasive all over the Philippines. I do think though that to be fair, the women are to blame for this happening in a sense because they seem to just look the other way with a I'm helpless attitude. Unless the countries women get enough of it and laws are enforced it will never change.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> they seem to just look the other way with a I'm helpless attitude.


Unless they're married to a foreigner!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Unless they're married to a foreigner!


Amen Bro. Then we would wind up as fish food in some pond with our bank accounts emptied. Hahaha..


----------

